# Bred a doe today!! :D



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We bred our doe 'Maize' (Phoenix Farm Amaze Me) today!!! I'm SOOO excited!' She will be an FF and I can't wait to see her udder! She was bred to Phoenix Farm Justice, so there is a line breeding on MCH/GCH Twin Creeks Summer Knight*S*B (Whom I love!) so we are hoping for a doe to retain


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

How exciting!  I hope you get more than one doe. 
Several of my does suddenly decided to come into heat all at once today.  I had to resist the urge to let the buck with them, as I've just been learning about BoSe, and I would like to give them some of that before they're bred. Not that I'm in a huge hurry, but I do want kids, and I'm impatient.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you! I hope so too! I would like for some to go to some good show homes! I personally think the udders on these doe kids should be real nice! (If Mazie's is anything like her moms I'll be happy  )

LOL! We really weren't planning on breeding her now... But, how could I say no to her screaming begging  :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

yahoo!!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

How exciting!!! I just bred my first doe of the season today! Eight more to go!


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

Absolutely! I live in Oregon, I shoot for the drier months late April or May


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

What is BoSe? I want to breed too, but I want to make sure I do it right.
Thanks
Laura


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We were planning for March/April kids... But just couldn't help it! Lol!

Bo-Se is Selenium and vitamin E injection... Search 'copper and Bo-Se question' for a thread I started a little while ago.. There is tons of info on there


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm waiting for mine to take. That is so exciting.Hope you have some nice does!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks! I really hope so too!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

:lovey:hlala::fireworks:hoping for healthy kids.


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

My vet told me people usually do them in the fall - aids in fertility and the Pacific Northwest is selenium deficient.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I was aiming for kids in April/May but I couldn't wait either! I mean, there is a slight chance that she won't take this time and I'll have to repeat it!  I have young bucks and they are still figuring out what to do. So I'm breeding does whenever they come into heat from now on just in case they don't take the first time. I don't want January to come around and not have all my does bred!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My boys are young too.. One has been a ladies man from the time he was a tiny guy lol! The other, is a little slower but he bred one of our does yesterday... He just needs to learn to aim! He is just a bit too high... ROFL!!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, same here! One of mine just stands there in awe when I bring him a doe! The look on his face is hilarious! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha!! I think I know that look! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, I have seen that look and it wasn't on a buck.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thank you! I hope so too! I would like for some to go to some good show homes! I personally think the udders on these doe kids should be real nice! (If Mazie's is anything like her moms I'll be happy  )
> 
> LOL! We really weren't planning on breeding her now... But, how could I say no to her screaming begging  :ROFL:


I'll take screaming and begging over using a heat lamp in early spring. Planning for May-June babies here


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We should have been smart and done it that way..z but we didn't ... Lol! Oh well.. Not as long to wait for kids  we were going to breed next month anyway... We'll see if they settle or not...


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I did the same thing with my ND doe (she's my only ND doe old enough to breed)  at least I think she's bred, I kind of hope it didn't take, lol. I'd rather not have kids in the cold, and I am still learning about what to feed and all, so without realizing dropped her feed quite a bit right after breeding her. :/ I really want her to have multiples, so I really hope it didn't take so I can have another shot at breeding her while feeding lots of protein.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope she didn't take for ya!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Busy Bee is wailing at us to let her make babies. I'm telling you, she loves babies so much, she feels like she needs to be pregnant, or nursing them at all times. We sold her last little baby and she went into depression for a few days. Ever since, she's been trying to dry up and make a break for the buck pen whenever she can -- and she's not even in heat! Poor thing. I told her she'll have more babies soon enough. :laugh:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Busy Bee is wailing at us to let her make babies. I'm telling you, she loves babies so much, she feels like she needs to be pregnant, or nursing them at all times. We sold her last little baby and she went into depression for a few days. Ever since, she's been trying to dry up and make a break for the buck pen whenever she can -- and she's not even in heat! Poor thing. I told her she'll have more babies soon enough. :laugh:


We had a little hen like that. She would sit and something would break up her eggs, she did that three times in a row. Do you know how hard sitting is on a hen? They rarely even get up to eat or drink. She finally hatched out some and I was so glad, then as soon as she weaned them she was back with the rooster.:hammer:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a silly girl! 

When do you plan to breed her?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

3Havens,mew have a doe like that. She was in heat a couple days ago, and wouldn't stop screaming her head off! Lol, I hope to get her bred by her next heat so she'll shut up!!! She loves her babies!! 

Thanks, Skyla, I hope so to!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a doe like that too! She stands out there and just SCREAMES!!! This horrible hoarse yelling! I would say I would breed her to shut her up but she won't take! She has something against by young bucks and won't let them anywhere near her even when she is in standing heat... :-/ So weird...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

WalshKidsGoats said:


> I have a doe like that too! She stands out there and just SCREAMES!!! This horrible hoarse yelling! I would say I would breed her to shut her up but she won't take! She has something against by young bucks and won't let them anywhere near her even when she is in standing heat... :-/ So weird...


My doe Gungersnap was beating my buckling too.. I just held her still for him... Se is picky about her men I must say! Geesh!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, gladly she doesn't scream, I don't seem to have screamers, thank goodness. :laugh:

She does a mournful sort of wail, it's a quiet sound. One of the saddest little whimpers I've ever heard. :laugh: "Pleeeease, I want more babieeeesssss."

Skyla, I would like to aim for early summer, but my mom wants spring, so we will have to strike a deal of some kind.


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Haha, silly girls! I've tried holding her but she gets really upset, aka, MORE screaming. So we will see about her!
I am shooting for March/April kids other than the two I just bred. This year we had them all in June and July and that didn't fit into the show schedule we have around here.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ThreeHavens said:


> Well, gladly she doesn't scream, I don't seem to have screamers, thank goodness. :laugh:
> 
> She does a mournful sort of wail, it's a quiet sound. One of the saddest little whimpers I've ever heard. :laugh: "Pleeeease, I want more babieeeesssss."
> 
> Skyla, I would like to aim for early summer, but my mom wants spring, so we will have to strike a deal of some kind.


Lol! I like spring kids myself  not too hot and not to cold... I'm wishing I waited a bit longer lol!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You know, there are lovely little goatie coats that Dreahook farm uses. If you find them on facebook and ask Kathy where she got them, they kept little Alex very warm and cozy -- he was a February baby. Adorable jackets that are fuzzy inside, and durable outside.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember the pics of him in it! Too cute! I'm not on FB though  but Laura said she had some baby clothes for me when I pick up baby Hallie  and we got some dog sweaters this past year.. We should be good


----------



## Noahsoak (Sep 16, 2013)

Mine has started "bleating" for the bucks - I tell her - surely you havent forgotten only a few months ago you were screaming with 3 legs dangling from your behind. :/ A kidding too traumatic for me. lol


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

WalshKidsGoats said:


> I was aiming for kids in April/May but I couldn't wait either! I mean, there is a slight chance that she won't take this time and I'll have to repeat it!  I have young bucks and they are still figuring out what to do. So I'm breeding does whenever they come into heat from now on just in case they don't take the first time. I don't want January to come around and not have all my does bred!


 I have the same thing. I'm leaving my does with him is that a good thing to do? We've had him a little bit over a week and haven't seen much. Do you know what to do?


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we are waiting til november ,or so i'm told lol. but the girls were all lined up at the buck fence all day yesterday. so we wil see.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

^Mom we are waiting till November! As hard as the temptation is to resist we are waiting.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hahah!! :ROFL: You two are too funny!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> I'll take screaming and begging over using a heat lamp in early spring. Planning for May-June babies here


Ok I lied! Lol. After two heat cycles, I can't take the hollering. I call it screaming heat rather than standing heat with this doe. I gave in and put her with the buck.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sassykat6181 said:


> Ok I lied! Lol. After two heat cycles, I can't take the hollering. I call it screaming heat rather than standing heat with this doe. I gave in and put her with the buck.


Lol! I'm sure she thanks you!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep, that's how they do it.... They wear you down!


----------

